# D&D or any RPG in Merced, CA area



## igamealot_on_ebay (Jul 12, 2007)

I am new to the Central Valley and am looking for gamers in or around Merced, CA. I have played pre 3rd ed D&D and many other RPGs. Right now my favorite system is Deadlands. I started gaming in 1979. I am looking for a gaming group to join or if a few people would like to start one I am willing. I can host games at my house.

My email retepsmagicslate@yahoo.com

Thanks for checking out my post.

Peter


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 17, 2007)

Im in Sacranento and I run 3.5.  Lemme know if you'd come up.


----------

